# Anthony Brooks - Professional Speedcuber!



## Anthony (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm working with the Liberty Science Center in conjunction with the $5 million Beyond Rubik's Cube exhibition celebrating the 40th anniversary of Rubik's Cube. Over the last week I've made appearances on CNN, ABC, NBC, BBC, and BloombergTV, and have been interviewed by the New York Daily, New York Times, Wall Street Journal, Reuters, and Star Ledger, among others. 

I'm booked for many more events and appearances throughout the summer, and I'll be working on two BIG cubing projects while serving as the Speedcuber in Residence at the Liberty Science Center's Beyond Rubik's Cube exhibition in Jersey City, NJ. This first week in NYC has been absolutely crazy, and it's shaping up to be a truly amazing summer.

*If you'd like to follow and/or communicate with me, please check out my new public profiles on Facebook (www.facebook.com/brookscubing) and Twitter (www.twitter.com/brookscubing). I'm trying to generate traction on these pages so a huge boost from the cubing community would do wonders. Follow and tweet at me! Post a comment or picture on my public page! I'll probably reply!*

I'm so excited to represent the speedcubing community on such a large scale. Even I am struggling to keep up with it all right now, so, one last time, check out my FB and Twitter to stay in the loop!

---

I'll be posting everything on my public pages on FB and Twitter, but here are some links:

NY Daily News: http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...mes-square-40th-anniversary-article-1.1762443
The Wall Street Journal: http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304518704579523513594900696
The New York Times: http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/26/nyregion/rubiks-redux-a-colorful-cube-puzzles-anew.html?_r=0
CNN: http://edition.cnn.com/video/?/vide...-cube-40-year-anniversary.cnn&video_referrer=
BBC: http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-27186297
Yahoo News: https://sg.news.yahoo.com/video/rubiks-cube-solver-takes-robot-222806829.html
Yahoo Screen: https://screen.yahoo.com/rubiks-cube-solver-takes-robot-222806829.html
ABC News (Good Morning America): http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/win...tab=9482930&section=1206852&playlist=23483250
NJ.com: http://www.nj.com/entertainment/ind..._exhibit_opens_at_liberty_science_center.html
http://photos.nj.com/jersey-journal/2014/04/rubiks_cube_inventor_previews_3.html
http://videos.nj.com/nj/2014/04/watch_rubiks_cube_puzzle_solve.html
Mashable: http://mashable.com/2013/05/28/anthony-brooks-rubiks-cube/
Reuters: http://www.reuters.com/video/2014/04/24/erno-rubik-celebrates-the-40th-anniversa?videoId=312716863
NBC News: http://www.nbcnews.com/video/nightly-news/55050344/#55050344
http://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-news/nightly-news-lester-holt-full-broadcast-n686
Bloomberg Business Week: http://www.businessweek.com/videos/2014-04-25/speedcubing-101-how-fast-can-you-solve-the-cube
Bloomberg TV: http://www.bloomberg.com/video/spee...ou-solve-the-cube-vZ7cB3~mTM~qPuASHYGcDw.html

-----------

Editing in comment in this thread:

Thanks for the support.  As I mentioned, I'll be releasing a lot of great content in the coming weeks.

Here's what you all can do for me which would be absolutely phenomenal:

*Comments are the most valuable form of interaction on Facebook. So, when I post things, if cubers "like" the post and/or leave a COMMENT, it will help me so so so much. Comment, comment, comment!*

Let's bring speedcubing to the masses!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you for decisively settling the question of whether one can be a professional cuber. I'll be following you. 

Also, not to disparage your achievement, but: US competitions are surprisingly under-sponsored. If you learn anything that we can use to improve the way we run competitions, please let us know.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm excited to see that you are representing the speedsolving community for the Beyond Rubik's Cube exhibit. I can't wait to see the projects you will be working on. I look forward to seeing the exhibit during US Nationals 2014.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 30, 2014)

Your reaction to the low 6 is great 
Great to hear this! Speedcubing has slowly been gaining attention by the public, and this will only help it gain even more publicity. Thank you for representing us, and I am eager to see what there is in store for the future of speedcubing


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 30, 2014)

Its been fantastic to not only see your growth as a cuber, but also to see how you have brought speedcubing to the masses. I, for one, am incredibly impressed with what you have done for us as a sport. This is just incredible, I feel like we are entering a new age of cubing as a result of this.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 30, 2014)

This is great, I hope that in a few years, the general public will know about the WCA and that solving a cube in 40 seconds isn't impressive.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 30, 2014)

This is seriously awesome. I love the business cards!


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 30, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> This is great, I hope that in a few years, the general public will know about the WCA



Agreed.



brian724080 said:


> ...and that solving a cube in 40 seconds isn't impressive.



Disagreed. It's very impressive to me


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 30, 2014)

Go Anthony! This is very exciting! I'm following your facebook page, and reading through the articles in my downtime at work 

Have a blast!


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 30, 2014)

Hii Anthony,

Your name was mentioned in a Times of India article as well


----------



## Anthony (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the support.  As I mentioned, I'll be releasing a lot of great content in the coming weeks.

Here's what you all can do for me which would be absolutely phenomenal:

*Comments are the most valuable form of interaction on Facebook. So, when I post things, if cubers "like" the post and/or leave a COMMENT, it will help me so so so much. Comment, comment, comment (and it's crucial that this engagement [likes and comments] happens soon after the post has been made)!*

Let's bring speedcubing to the masses!


----------



## Noahaha (May 1, 2014)

I'm very excited to see where this will go!


----------



## IamWEB (May 1, 2014)

So much is happening so fast for our little hobby, and I'm excited to see how far this will go. 
Good stuff, Brooks. Make us proud.


----------



## Anthony (May 1, 2014)

Posted my Bloomberg Television interview on Facebook. It's one of my favorites, check it out!  http://www.facebook.com/brookscubing


----------



## Anthony (May 1, 2014)

I'll be speaking live on Science Friday's NPR broadcast tomorrow at (I believe) 3pmEST. It's radio, but there will also be a live stream online where I'll be solving the cube.

Tune in!


----------



## Anthony (May 2, 2014)

NPR audio is up:

http://www.sciencefriday.com/segmen...indbending-success-with-the-rubik-s-cube.html

Video coming soon!


----------



## Mikel (May 2, 2014)

Anthony said:


> NPR audio is up:
> 
> http://www.sciencefriday.com/segmen...indbending-success-with-the-rubik-s-cube.html
> 
> Video coming soon!



I loved the NPR interview! They gave you a lot of time to speak.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 3, 2014)

Anthony said:


> NPR audio is up:
> 
> http://www.sciencefriday.com/segmen...indbending-success-with-the-rubik-s-cube.html
> 
> Video coming soon!


Great listen


----------

